# Typing in tongues



## Andres

Just when I thought I'd seen it all from the Pentecostal/Charismatic camp, it seems "Prophetess" Juanita Bynum has now taken to typing in tongues on Facebook.  


View attachment 2295
(Click image to enlarge)


----------



## LawrenceU

Oh, good grief.


----------



## Romans922

It seems she needs an interpreter...


----------



## VictorBravo

Hmm. I do that quite often. But that is when I'm using Dragon NaturallySpeaking with too much background noise.


----------



## py3ak

But shouldn't what you type in tongues be pronounceable, even if it is gibberish?


----------



## Rich Koster

It's just more _movement_ from the WoF camp.


----------



## AThornquist

py3ak said:


> But shouldn't what you type in tongues be pronounceable, even if it is gibberish?



It appears that way because our keyboards don't have all the keys for the tongues of angels. Duh.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

Sometimes, I just shake my head....


----------



## Danny

She needs to friend an interpreter.


----------



## TimV

You guys are all narrow minded


----------



## Bill The Baptist

sdmfgdmgmgsdm;fgm;gm;sdmgds;gmds;mgm,


----------



## Jack K

I wonder if this is a "gift" that can be controlled, or if it comes on unexpectedly while one is in the middle of yikenlb bui tkao ejins ir bklpspoernd?


----------



## Rich Koster

jmxxcmzshngb ,xc zxdnb . I just dropped something on my keyboard.


----------



## Edward

On the internet, no one can tell that you are a dog.....


----------



## Dwimble

In the 7:01 post she was apparantly typing in the language of Superman's enemy, Mr. Mxyzptlk. If only we can just get her to say those words backwards then she will be returned to the 5th Dimension.


----------



## Marrow Man

I wonder if she drives a red Honda...


----------



## toddpedlar

Rich Koster said:


> It's just more _movement_ from the WoF camp.



Yes, a particular KIND of _movement, _that, if you take in sufficient dietary fiber, occurs with regularity.


----------



## Andres

Dwimble said:


> In the 7:01 post she was apparantly typing in the language of Superman's enemy, Mr. Mxyzptlk. If only we can just get her to say those words backwards then she will be returned to the 5th Dimension.



This might possibly be the nerdiest, yet simultaneously coolest thing ever shared on the PB.


----------



## Peairtach

sharambara


----------



## Rich Koster

toddpedlar said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just more _movement_ from the WoF camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a particular KIND of _movement, _that, if you take in sufficient dietary fiber, occurs with regularity.
Click to expand...


You caught the drift 

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------




Marrow Man said:


> I wonder if she drives a red Honda...



Shundai, rhondagottaablue Hyundai.


----------



## jennywigg

Seriously, though. I'm picturing several members of our former church who would say, "How do you know the Holy Spirit can't speak through people this way?" And there would be absolutely no way they would be satistied with an explanation of the concept of tongues and why they were used in the NT.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard

For All of you that are partaking in the typing of tongues we are taking names and elders will be notified. 
We also need some moderation in order to prevent this online movement from progressing towards utilization of the puritanboard forum as a means of digital spirit slaying


----------



## Tripel

I could use an interpreter for the parts that _aren't_ gibberish.


----------



## tlharvey7

thats like the italian preacher who started a "revival" when he banged his leg on the pulpit and started shouting "ihitamyshin"


----------



## Galatians220

Dwimble said:


> In the 7:01 post she was apparantly typing in the language of Superman's enemy, Mr. Mxyzptlk. If only we can just get her to say those words backwards then she will be returned to the 5th Dimension.









Here he is! Looks like he's bringing a dessert to a fellowship luncheon.


----------



## Dwimble

Galatians220 said:


> Dwimble said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the 7:01 post she was apparantly typing in the language of Superman's enemy, Mr. Mxyzptlk. If only we can just get her to say those words backwards then she will be returned to the 5th Dimension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is! Looks like he's bringing a dessert to a fellowship luncheon.
Click to expand...


Ha ha ha. As one of the pastors at the oddball charismatic church that I used to go to many years ago taught me to say..."My spirit bares witness with that."

Technically, it was actually, "My spirit does NOT bare witness with that." After some member had given a "word"/prophesy/interpretation that seemed clearly wrong during a service, and the head pastor acted all happy about it, I happened to mention to one of the associate pastors that I wanted to talk to him and tell him I didn't think what the person had said was right or from God. The associate pastor *quickly* told me "DON'T tell the pastor that you think it was wrong...tell him, 'My spirit didn't bare witness with that word.' "

Hogwash! A few words from Mr. Mxyzptlk would have been infinitely better and much more fun.


----------



## lynnie

That was hilarious. Did you notice all the "likes" she got?


----------



## Edward

Binny Hinn slaying a donkey in the spirit?




Pilgrim Standard said:


> We also need some moderation in order to prevent this online movement from progressing towards utilization of the puritanboard forum as a means of digital spirit slaying


----------



## "William The Baptist"

Rich Koster said:


> Shundai, rhondagottaablue Hyundai.



I have a friend who told me (and was quite serious) that when she wanted to speak in tongues she would say "shouldaboughtahonda...." (with something tagged onto the end I never quite heard what she said...) to "help" her start speaking in tongues 

Must be universal charismaticspeak? ha.


----------



## Rufus

"William The Baptist" said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shundai, rhondagottaablue Hyundai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend who told me (and was quite serious) that when she wanted to speak in tongues she would say "shouldaboughtahonda...." (with something tagged onto the end I never quite heard what she said...) to "help" her start speaking in tongues
> 
> Must be universal charismaticspeak? ha.
Click to expand...


Which relates back to people just babbling and mumbling stuff and calling it tongues.


----------



## athanatos

Dwimble said:


> Ha ha ha. As one of the pastors at the oddball charismatic church that I used to go to many years ago taught me to say..."My spirit *bares* witness with that."


His spirit does what? O_O ... he sure it's not a demon, incubus?


----------



## AThornquist

I'm not a proponent of typing _in_ tongues, although I can't disagree that typing _with_ tongues sounds fresh and different. Just sanitize your keyboard first.


----------



## Zach

jennywigg said:


> Seriously, though. I'm picturing several members of our former church who would say, "How do you know the Holy Spirit can't speak through people this way?" And there would be absolutely no way they would be satistied with an explanation of the concept of tongues and why they were used in the NT.



I know the feeling, Jennifer. It's quite frustrating.


----------



## "William The Baptist"

AThornquist said:


> I'm not a proponent of typing _in_ tongues, although I can't disagree that typing _with_ tongues sounds fresh and different. Just sanitize your keyboard first.



But sanitizer is not the best taste to have in your mouth...


----------



## AThornquist

"William The Baptist" said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a proponent of typing _in_ tongues, although I can't disagree that typing _with_ tongues sounds fresh and different. Just sanitize your keyboard first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But sanitizer is not the best taste to have in your mouth...
Click to expand...


What about creating a new product that is part sanitizer, part candy, and part narcotic? I shall call it the Insanitizer! It's for those who want to be fried and bacteria-free. 

Okay, this is proof that I am tired and I need to go to bed... I tend to get a little loopy as the night progresses...


----------



## "William The Baptist"

AThornquist said:


> "William The Baptist" said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a proponent of typing _in_ tongues, although I can't disagree that typing _with_ tongues sounds fresh and different. Just sanitize your keyboard first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But sanitizer is not the best taste to have in your mouth...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about creating a new product that is part sanitizer, part candy, and part narcotic? I shall call it the Insanitizer! It's for those who want to be fried and bacteria-free.
> 
> Okay, this is proof that I am tired and I need to go to bed... I tend to get a little loopy as the night progresses...
Click to expand...


I've noticed a lot of your posts have just enough humor in them to always seem slightly loopy.  But perhaps the part narcotic sentiments are telling... a little more loopy than usual!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

If, in your rascally misspent youth, you happened to have memorized the prologue to The Canterbury Tales in Old English, it can pass as "tounges" quite well unless you have a pretty well educated buncha charasmatics. Just sayin. (And taking the 5th Amendment from here out).


----------



## Dwimble

athanatos said:


> Dwimble said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. As one of the pastors at the oddball charismatic church that I used to go to many years ago taught me to say..."My spirit *bares* witness with that."
> 
> 
> 
> His spirit does what? O_O ... he sure it's not a demon, incubus?
Click to expand...


Ha ha...oops. Bares=Bears. My job? Yes, I are a Senior Technical Writer.


----------



## Pergamum

Hmmm "tongues" just became "fingers" I guess........


----------



## py3ak

AThornquist said:


> "William The Baptist" said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a proponent of typing _in_ tongues, although I can't disagree that typing _with_ tongues sounds fresh and different. Just sanitize your keyboard first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But sanitizer is not the best taste to have in your mouth...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about creating a new product that is part sanitizer, part candy, and part narcotic? I shall call it the Insanitizer! It's for those who want to be fried and bacteria-free.
> 
> Okay, this is proof that I am tired and I need to go to bed... I tend to get a little loopy as the night progresses...
Click to expand...


I want to get in on the ground floor, here. Send me your business plan - I sense an investment opportunity.


----------



## timmopussycat

What is this lady storing up for herself? (Prov. 30:6)


----------



## athanatos

For those asking for the spiritual gift, they may soon revere those with polydactyly.


----------



## Eoghan

I searched in vain but Google couldn't translate it the closest it did however suggest I try
Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch 
which is a village on Anglesey, Wales.


----------



## black_rose

Looks to me like she's just smacking the keyboard.. Kindof like when I have what my friends call a "homerow spaz" which will look something like this:

a;sldkfhas;lkdjf;alskd


----------

